# [Teardown] [MOD] Bionic Standard Dock Teardown



## cbalde04 (Oct 12, 2011)

I bought a used standard dock for the Bionic for $15 shipped on ebay, and decided I want to mod it to use Webtop without rooting the Bionic (to maintain warranty. Well, at least until ICS is officially fully compatible). At any rate, Here's the teardown pics in high quality:




































































































https://picasaweb.go...feat=directlink

As you can see, the top part appears to be universal between the Standard and the HD Docks. I'm in the process of of getting a micro HDMI cable with a 90°angle and female on the other end. I will post a "HOW TO" once it arrives and it is modded. Hello Webtop dock for under $20.

UPDATE: Check out the final working produst at http://rootzwiki.com/topic/14882-diy-webtop-dock-hd-docking-station-for-19/


----------



## stoffelck (Oct 24, 2011)

http://www.verizonwi...cessoryId=47727

I bought one of these. It worked well for the ten hours I had the phone before rooting and applying the hack.

But for you? dunno isnt it the same thing


----------



## cbalde04 (Oct 12, 2011)

stoffelck said:


> http://www.verizonwi...cessoryId=47727
> 
> I bought one of these. It worked well for the ten hours I had the phone before rooting and applying the hack.
> 
> But for you? dunno isnt it the same thing


I personally like having the dock. Just easier for viewing, and I can plug it into the bedroom outlet as an alarm clock too. I didnt know those adapters were available yet. Motorola's web site kept saying "Coming Soon". Even so, Ill have the actual dock which sits nicer on my desk than having the phone flat with the box sticking out the side. Personal preference really. Thanks for your input though.


----------



## mwyarm (Dec 13, 2011)

I will donate money if you can figure out to change some setting so that it does not force landscape mode. I do not have that much landscape on my dashboard and I use the car dock in portrait mode. But Motorola claims they cannot fix that problem as that was the way it was designed - so sorry was their response. So much for a company who cannot tell the development team to let the phone do what it is intended and determine if it is in portrait or landscape mode. They developed an option to do just that but claim they do not how to make it use that option. Go figure!!


----------

